# [permisos] bloquear el borrado de archivos

## Theasker

Quiero dar permisos de escritura sobre un directorio y en los ficheros que hay dentro para crear y escribir pero ... que no se pueda borrar nada. No se como hacer esto. Se tiene que poder, en windows se puede, y aquí fijo que también.

Llevo tiempo intentando conseguir esto, pero no lo logro.

gracias anticipadas por la ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

Con el bit pegajoso activado cada usuario puede leer escribir y ejecutar pero solo los archivos propios.

tal que: chmod 1777 /tmp, ese directorio lo tiene pero se puede hacer en cualquiera.

----------

## Theasker

lo del bit pegajoso no lo he probado, pero en linux escribir significa también borrar, y ese es el problema, ahora lo pruebo y te digo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> pero en linux escribir significa también borra

 

Pues en msdos existian los permisos también pero para no borrar un archivo por accidente creo que habia que ponerle como oculto el atributo "h" de hidden en linux se pone el punto como primer caracter del nombre  y listo.

No se si te refieres a eso.

----------

## Theasker

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Con el bit pegajoso activado cada usuario puede leer escribir y ejecutar pero solo los archivos propios.
> 
> tal que: chmod 1777 /tmp, ese directorio lo tiene pero se puede hacer en cualquiera.

 

He leido por ahí sobre el bit pegajoso, pero ... no lo acabo de entender bien: *linuxparatodos.net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El bit pegajoso (sticky bit) significa que un usuario solo podrá modificar y eliminar ficheros y directorios subordinados dentro de un directorio que le pertenezca. En ausencia del bit pegajoso (sticky bit) se aplican las reglas generales y el derecho de acceso de escritura por si solo permite al usuario crear, modificar y eliminar ficheros y directorios subordinados dentro de un directorio. Los directorios a los cuales se les ha establecido bit pegajoso restringen las modificaciones de los usuarios a solo adjuntar contenido, manteniendo control total sobre sus propios ficheros y pueden crear nuevos ficheros; sin embargo, solo pueden adjuntar o añadir contenido a los ficheros de otros usuarios. El bit pegajoso (sticky bit) es utilizado en directorios como /tmp y /var/spool/mail.

 

En principio me parece entender que si está el bit pegajoso y ... suponiendo que haya permiso de escritura para todos los usuarios sobre un directorio, ¿se supone que pueden crear y modificar pero no eliminar?

No lo acabo de pillar bien el tema.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ¿se supone que pueden crear y modificar pero no eliminar?

 

Puede eliminar los archivos que le pertenezcan pero no los de otros, es una bonita forma de compartir un directorio sin pegarse con nadie.

----------

## Theasker

a ver, entonces si cambio el propietario del directorio a root, pero le pongo el bit pegajoso, entonces, podría un usuario normal agregar y modificar pero no eliminar?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> drwxrwxrwt 12 root    root         4096 may  1 23:25 tmp
> 
> 

 

Lo de arriba es el resultado de ls -l / como ves /tmp pertenece a root y los permisos son 1777 que coincide con lo que hablabamos anteriormente.

 *Quote:*   

> a ver, entonces si cambio el propietario del directorio a root, pero le pongo el bit pegajoso, entonces, podría un usuario normal agregar y modificar pero no eliminar?

 

Sigo diciendote lo mismo que antes un usuario "Sí" puede eliminar sus archivos.

----------

## pcmaster

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> a ver, entonces si cambio el propietario del directorio a root, pero le pongo el bit pegajoso, entonces, podría un usuario normal agregar y modificar pero no eliminar?

 

Un usuario podrá borrar los archivos que él mismo haya puesto, pero NO los archivos puestos por otros usuarios. De todas formas, piensa que no tiene sentido que un usuario no pueda borrar los archivos que él mismo ha puesto, porque ¿No has pensado que puede equivocarse y poner el archivo que no es?

----------

## Theasker

No he encontrado la solución para evitar el borrado de fichero, pero si la escritura y modificación. 

Buscando y pensando me acordé de que el amigo i92guboj en este hilo dío una idea para notificar mediante un aviso cada vez que un fichero fuera creado (o movido) en una carpeta gracias a inotify-tools. 

Buscando más información para su uso, el cual aun no entiendo aun, encontré otra utilidad parecida, pero mucho más sencilla, aunque con menos posibilidades y se llama dnotify que con una simple orden se puede ejecutar un comando cuando sucede un evento sobre un directorio o subdirectorio.

```
dnotify -MCD /etc -e rsync -a /etc /backup
```

Ahora a ver si consigo entender de una vez como funcionan las inotify-tools para poder ser acceder directamente al fichero en cuestión que ha sido creado, modificado o borrado y poder copiarlo para evitar su borrado, que es lo que yo quería.

siempre gracias por tus ideas i92guboj

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No he encontrado la solución para evitar el borrado de fichero, pero si la escritura y modificación. 

 

Pues a mi me gustaria saber como lo haces en W$ pues es seguro que en gentoo se puede.

----------

## Txema

Pero vamos a ver, ¿dónde está el problema en que un usuario borre SUS archivos? entiendo que no quieres que borren algún archivo que no le pertenece, pero para eso están los permisos normales de toda la vida, no hay que hacer nada nuevo...

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

a ver, en mi casa muchas veces dejo encendido el ordenador para q lo use mi mujer y mi hijo y usan mi usuario, y aunque usen el suyo, muchas veces borran cosas que quiero controlar, como logs de según que programas, fotos de la familia, y no me importa que se modifiquen pero que no se borren, sólo eso, así de sencillo, las cosas con permisos de root está claro que están a salvo, pero las de los usuarios no, o las que tienen permisos de users.

----------

## Txema

Creo recordar que el salvapantallas, el de KDE al menos, tiene la opción de bloquearse con contraseña y dejar la opción de entrar como otro user si no se conoce la contraseña del user actual, ¿sería esa una solución?

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Dales permisos de sólo lectura y si quieren modificar algún archivo que se lo copien.

Porque si no quieres que te borren una foto pero les dejas qeu la modifiquen, como la modificacion sea del tipo dibujar rayotes vas apañao  :Very Happy: 

----------

